# broken digital signature



## saloncuts (Mar 23, 2010)

my AVG scans pick this up every nightly scan. What is it and should I be worried about anything?

C:\documents and settings/schmidt's/my documents/R139937.exe The file is signed with a broken digital signature, issued by Dell Inc.


It just says it found it, but not that it's an infection. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What version of AVG are you running?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Another question is that did you download that particular exe? I find it odd that an exe would be sitting in the documents folder.


----------



## saloncuts (Mar 23, 2010)

It is AVG 9.0.791 The message started up 03-05-10 and I cannot remember if anything was downloaded then or not.....memory problems,sorry. I did a system restore to the date 03-04-10 and then ran another full scan & it was there again.


----------



## saloncuts (Mar 23, 2010)

my question is, should i be concerned about it or ignore it?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Upload it to here to check it out: http://virusscan.jotti.org/

I'm going to see if it may be a false positive.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you recently updated your drivers? It may have been downloaded to the wrong location.
There usually isn't an .exe in My Documents.


----------

